# Headlight restoration



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A friend of mine has asked me about headlight restoration for his Bora. I have seen Meguiars and 3m kits, 

Is it really as straight forward as the video makes out?

Also any more kits available? 

Is it possible to do it with a DA or is a drill the only thing to use?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks Rob


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've used the 3M kits loads of times now and yeah very straight forward, you can get about 4 lights done per kit depending how bad they are.

A couple things though,
1, wear a mask!
2, mask up the bumper very well as one slip and you'll go through it!!
3, and be patient, it takes time with the different pads.
4, oh an the polish that's supplied is rubbish, I fine fast cut plus or AS Evo 3 better.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have the equipment and knowledge to do paintwork correction to a car body then headlights are easier...and a 'burn through' isnt really an issue ...unless you catch the surrounding paintwork of course.....so in answer..yes it is as easy as it looks really as long as you are proficent with handling power tools etc...


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Easy to do with paint correction kit. You will need to sand them though with something fairly abrasive (i used 1200 W&D), you could follow this up with finer grades.

Then compound it with your DA and then refine with a lighter finishing polish, after that protect with wax or sealant.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought the megs kit last summer was'nt to inpressed .
So yesterday i decided to have another go using wet&dry 2000,
2500ahd3000 grit
Masked all around and proceeded to sand headlights.
Used megs105 to bring back clarity and then polished using 205.
All this was done using a rotary with a wool pad.
To seal the headlights i used cg jetseal 109 job done:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't bother with the kits as some say you could do with a little more wet and dry than whats provided. I just went out and got the sandpaper that was needed and away I went by hand.

It dose take time to do this so be prepaired..... Next time I'm going to get some sanding disc's and put them on the backing plate and use the rotary as its far easier.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just thought I would mention that there is a Turtle Wax Headlight Restoration Kit on offer on the Ebay Daily Deals, and its about £11 posted. I havent tried it but thought it might help


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Rob
there are these kits to try

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=615

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=219

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=578

or if you want to do it another way

wet sand them ,then polish them back with machine using this,if you want i dont mind lending a hand

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=426


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Here one I did a few weeks back,


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Read on another forum that the last stuff to use is not wax etc but 

"UV Sealer
Helmsman Spar Urethane(Indoor/Outdoor)Clear Gloss mixed with Mineral Spirits(1part urethane to 1 part mineral spirits"


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Don't bother with kits. Just take sanding paper, try to get at least 3-4 different grades (you can start with -/+1000 grit) and try to finish with the highest grit you can get (3000 grit would be nice). Always keep the surface well lubricated. I put a few drop of car shampoo in the water, it adds lubricity (and smells good also:thumb. When you sand, do it in the straight lines (don't make any up/down or circular motion). Then polish them out with DA using at least 2 different grades of polish. Protect them with a good sealant.
Be careful to protect carefully the painted surface!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Read on another forum that the last stuff to use is not wax etc but
> 
> "UV Sealer
> Helmsman Spar Urethane(Indoor/Outdoor)Clear Gloss mixed with Mineral Spirits(1part urethane to 1 part mineral spirits"


that would sound about right as Urethane is the main component of 2k laquer and 2k laquer contains UV Filters....


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> Read on another forum that the last stuff to use is not wax etc but
> 
> "UV Sealer
> Helmsman Spar Urethane(Indoor/Outdoor)Clear Gloss mixed with Mineral Spirits(1part urethane to 1 part mineral spirits"


Found it.

www.autogeekonline.net/forum/show-n-shine/19021-headlight-restoration-new-uv-sealant-idea.html


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Some great advice here, thankyou.

As it will be first time think i may try get hold of a headlight if possible and use a kit and see how that goes.

Thanks


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Bora headlights are very easy to do with the lenses being plastic and a nice flat shape.

These ones were cleaned, wet sanded 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500. Polished with Meg's 105 anf 205.
Just a shame they were dirty inside from being split before


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I done mine using the same method too. Just popped the bonnet and taped up the wing and bumper :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent thank you, they do look probably the easiest to do


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

It really isn't that difficult to do to warrant getting a practise headlight. I don't mine the other week first time I've ever tried it and very happy with the results. I went for 800/1500/2500 grip paper and then polished with megs 105 & 205.

On one of the lights I even dropped down to as low as 400 grit as I felt it needed some extra work and then just worked up to 600 and then the above papers.

Works a treat 

If you still want to go for a kit then there is one on eBay deals this week....
CLICK HERE


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Might just go for it then, got the 105 and 205, ill go get some paper


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Might just go for it then, got the 105 and 205, ill go get some paper


I think thats your best bet mate. I done mine by hand and it takes some time. If you have a small backing plate and able to get some Velcro sand paper to fit then that may make your life easier? :thumb:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Roughly how long does it take per light? Mate wants both his doing but I can't spare a full day for them.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Hoochienoballs said:


> Roughly how long does it take per light? Mate wants both his doing but I can't spare a full day for them.


I took around an hour 30 mins to do both headlights on the Snake. 800, 1500, 2500 grade W&D then polishing by DA using a Sonus SFX-1 pad with the same polish, then Plastic-X with an SFX-2 pad.

It definitely helped to have the lights off the car and held in a soft vice on a workmate type bench, but they were removed from the car anyway to replace the HID's.


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, I won't be taking his out but putting the front end on ramps to raise it a bit.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

All depends how bad they are mate to how long it will take....


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Be carrying this out on my mates clio van tomorrow as a practice, got megs 105 and 205, and 800, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000 and 3000 grit paper, also took delivery on my new flex rotary however may just use DA to polish back up. Ill try get some decent pictures before and after.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

can't see you using 800/1200 grit but do seal them afterwards uv protection


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> can't see you using 800/1200 grit but do seal them afterwards uv protection


I cant actually remember what the lights condition is but reckon to start with 1500 and take it from there really.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i did my bora not so long ago they were pretty bad
1500,2000,2500,3000 m105 finished with m205 using the flex with wool pad
and green hex pad :thumb:
mask up well round the lights


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> i did my bora not so long ago they were pretty bad
> 1500,2000,2500,3000 m105 finished with m205 using the flex with wool pad
> and green hex pad :thumb:
> mask up well round the lights


Super cheers.

Ill make sure i mask well


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Today i completed the light, used 800grit, 1200, 1500, 2000 then 3000. Then used 3m yellow pad with 105 followed by 3m blue and 205 to finish.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

i use the mirka abralon sanding disks on my rotary followed by 3m polish

on a passat


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Instead of megs 105 and 205 would 

Menzerna power finish po85rd 3.02 white pad
Menzerna super finish po106fa yellow pad

Be ok? 

Thanks Luke


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> Instead of megs 105 and 205 would
> 
> Menzerna power finish po85rd 3.02 white pad
> Menzerna super finish po106fa yellow pad
> ...


You may need something with a bit more bite than those to get the sanding marks out.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahhh thought so  all my detailing funds are exhausted atm! Lol so will have to wait to buy some stronger polish  any menzerna ones you could suggest for me? And which pad?

Really liked the 2 I've got when using them so would like to stick with these 

Thanks mate 

Luke


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> Ahhh thought so  all my detailing funds are exhausted atm! Lol so will have to wait to buy some stronger polish  any menzerna ones you could suggest for me? And which pad?
> 
> Really liked the 2 I've got when using them so would like to stick with these
> 
> ...


What brand of pads are you using?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> What brand of pads are you using?


Menzerna pads mate 

Very new to polishing etc so limited with products and knowledge haha

Just gone through your garage build btw very good job their! Wish i could do something like it


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> Menzerna pads mate
> 
> Very new to polishing etc so limited with products and knowledge haha
> 
> Just gone through your garage build btw very good job their! Wish i could do something like it


Ok, not got any experience of Menz pads, but you could give the white pad (which i presume is their compounding pad) a go with the polish you have.

When i did mine i used Menz Fast gloss on a orange 3m pad.

If it is for your car and you fancy a bit of a road trip your welcome to pop up to my place and have a go (got all the menz polishes, a selection of 3m pads and hexlogic pads), although it probably cheaper to buy the polish :lol:

matt


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> Ok, not got any experience of Menz pads, but you could give the white pad (which i presume is their compounding pad) a go with the polish you have.
> 
> When i did mine i used Menz Fast gloss on a orange 3m pad.
> 
> ...


Its for my gfs car mate kind of my practice car haha if im ever around derby way it would be good to learn from more experienced people 

Will try the polish and post up some results


----------



## rele (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is how i do:

this pair i started with 500,800,1000,1200,1500,2000,2500,3000 and mirka 4000 abralon,3M fc,megs205,megs plats'x and for protection megs#21


upload foto

images

after 4000


images

photo uploader

done


image hosting sites

photo storage

sand paper i use


image upload


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

My friends dad has a 51 plate focus. It failed the mot on the headlights been so faded/misted.
I used 3M Fastcut with a Farecla waffle pads. Took a few goes but they came up like new.


----------

